# Awwww, ain't it cute?



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Well my gf didn't think so, but I had fun playing with him for a couple hours smoking a cigar out by the lake!

Thought I'd share my latest "pick-up" with you all, I let him go.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

What the heck kind of snake is that? Is that a Bull Snake?


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

I dunno, I've just seen so many snakes run over lately and he was in the middle of the road so I took him to the sand and played with it, not sure what kind though.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

He wouldn't have been cute if he'd bit your ass.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

stlcards said:


> He wouldn't have been cute if he'd bit your ass.


LOL :roflmao:


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Lmfao Lmfao Lmfao


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Holy crap your footprint looks absolutely enormous!!!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

> I dunno, I've just seen so many snakes run over lately and he was in the middle of the road so I took him to the sand and played with it, not sure what kind though.


have you been having a lot of rain in your area? just wondering

supposedly in iowa if you see a snake on the road you can expect rain within 24 hours... and so far (since learning this theory a little over a year ago) its been true every single time i've seen it... which has been somewhere around 7 different times


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually.. we have been getting quite a bit of rain lately..


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks like a baby Bull snake from comparing the shape of the markings on its back and around its eyes to the pic on this page: http://ndow.org/wild/animals/facts/snake.shtm

At least it's not poisonous anyway  Luckily we have only one species of venomous snake in this country, but still it was interesting finding out what
it was. Thanks for posting the pics, Daniel.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, you didn't kill it like every other snake flick around here.
Very sporting of you. Thanks...cool snake.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

arrrr hes B E A utifull but really you played with a SNAKE wtf where you thinking


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey this one didn't die.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

my first was a villiger said:


> arrrr hes B E A utifull but really you played with a SNAKE wtf where you thinking


I love reptiles!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

That's one culebra I wouldn't want to smoke. (I only know what culebra translates to because of my 3 year old daughter's Dora the Explorer book).


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

forgop said:


> That's one culebra I wouldn't want to smoke. (I only know what culebra translates to because of my 3 year old daughter's Dora the Explorer book).


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.. your daughters.. LOL!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Wow, you didn't kill it like every other snake flick around here.
> Very sporting of you. Thanks...cool snake.


Dude, Daniel and I been catching reptiles for the longest time.
I got some geckos ill take a picture of.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats not a snake, this is a snake!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Thats not a snake, this is a snake!


Oh that's very manly of you having the snakes head and most of the body on the female.. :errrr:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

What can I say, he liked her better than me. Smart snake!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> What can I say, he liked her better than me. Smart snake!


Ok you win there.. LOL


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> What can I say, he liked her better than me. Smart snake!


Hey, I don't blame him.
haha joking, Frank!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very cool! But, I'm glad we don't have them up this way.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

cool
i would be his friend


----------

